# Moving from Goodbody to DeGiro, and consolidating shareholding



## Protocol (10 Apr 2016)

I am planning on transferring the few shares I have from Goodbody to DeGiro, and I welcome any advice on my plan.

Background: ex-NIB customer, those customers transferred to Goodbody Online, where the account fee is 26 pa incl VAT.

Foolishly bought all 4 banks, approx 2,000-3,000 into each back in 2007/2008, now I'm left with

12 ptsb shares, at about 2.50 each
3 AIB shares at about 9.80 each
4,747 BoI shares, bought at various prices from 10 euro to 25 cent
Ryanair shares

I'm not sure why the holdings in ptsb and AIB are so low, I presume some sort of capital consolidation - *can anybody advise??*

The Goodbody fee has increased to 60 subject to VAT, which means approx 75 euro, so I want to leave for DeGiro, much lower fees, 2.50 pa fixed fee per exchange.

Goodbody charge 13 per share to transfer out, subject to a min of 40.

https://www.goodbody.ie/help.html

DeGiro charge 10 per position to transfer in/out.

[broken link removed]

Question - *it seems sensible to sell AIB and PTSB, rather than transfer them over?*

I will have to pay 25 + 25 fees on sales, then 40 to transfer out the remaining two shares as well as the 75 annual fee, maybe 165 in total.

Then 20 to transfer in to DeGiro, and 2.50 pa fixed fee.

*Can anybody spot any problems with my plan?*

Thanks.


----------



## RichInSpirit (10 Apr 2016)

Talk to Goodbody on the phone and you might get away with a much cheaper deal to transfer away from them.
I rang them about the small number of shares I hold and they would waive a good lump of the fees to transfer them to paper shares which are independent of any broker to the best of my knowledge. 
Seemingly they only want larger customers.


----------



## Daniel (20 Apr 2016)

I just recently moved away from Goodbody myself as a result of their increased annual maintenance charge. DeGiro seem to have the cheapest fees for purchasing but as you have pointed out you have to pay €10 per holding to transfer in. 

What I did was set up an account with TD Direct Investing for holding my existing shares, they don't charge any fee for transfers in. If you either trade regularly (see below for details) of maintain a portfolio value of €5k then you will not be charged any maintenance fees.

Then I setup an account with DeGiro for buying new shares so I could avail of the cheaper trading fees. Best of both worlds. Of course this really only makes sense if you would have a balance of €5k in TD Direct Investing so you can avoid their maintenance fees. Also I'm more of a buy and hold kind of person so I don't need to worry about the increased trading fees on the TD Direct Investing account where most of my holding is as I won't be selling any for some time (years away). If you would have holdings of €5k then TD Direct could be a good option for you.


From TD Direct Investing's website:

*Why is the account management fee charged?*

A fee of €15.00 + VAT per quarter will be charged on all inactive accounts. This fee will be calculated on inactive TD Direct Investing Trading Plus Accounts, in arrears, on the last full weekend of March, June, September and December ("Quarter Dates").

An inactive TD Direct Investing Trading Plus Account is defined as an account that, at the close of business on the relevant Quarter Date, has had no trades executed on it since the previous Quarter Date, and has a cash and / or Portfolio balance of €5,000 or less.

Portfolio valuation will be based on the closing mid price on the Quarter Date.


----------



## Username2012 (20 Apr 2016)

For what's it's worth TD are very competitive and more established than DeGiro (if something goes wrong they're essentially in the UK and that's a similar English speaking jurisdiction) so I think that's not a bad suggestion. I can recommend TD, used to use them.


----------



## monagt (20 Apr 2016)

Username2012 said:


> I can recommend TD, used to use them.



Why did you move and to whom?

And how's it going?


----------



## Username2012 (20 Apr 2016)

monagt said:


> Why did you move and to whom?
> 
> And how's it going?



I sold my portfolio as I have near term life expenses and didn't want to be exposed to the vagaries of the stock market!


----------

